# 1982-1985 Quantum Headlight retainer solutions?



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

I've got a 1982 Quantum TD I'm putting back together. All of the headlights are flopping around. The cause is that the plastic clips on the frames where the rounded screw-heads attach, are all busted.

I was able to get some of the clips off the inner headlights on a 1988-1993 Cabriolet (4-light grill) to work, but they don't fit perfect. I can make them work, but I'd prefer a better fit.

I called the dealer for the original Quantum ones, and they're obsolete. I was thinking Scirocco ones would be the closest in design, but I'm not really familiar with the Scirocco ones. And then the question becomes, are those still available either?

The Quantum, Cabrioler inners, and the Scirocco ones all have different part numbers, but that's probably due to the fact that they have different screw lengths, and different base clips (the part that holds the threaded part of the screw). I'm thinking the Scirocco ones should be exactly the same, at least in the head region.

Anyone have an answer, or a solution to this vexing problem?


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

There's a guy on The Samba with a Hella front grill and headlamp assemblies. Maybe you could upgrade to that.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=962235


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

jeroland said:


> There's a guy on The Samba with a Hella front grill and headlamp assemblies. Maybe you could upgrade to that.
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=962235


Thanks, but I quite prefer the quad-rectangular setup I have now, and would like to keep it. I just need to figure out a solution for the flopping lights.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

i would scour the generic autoparts stores and the books of clips and you may find something that will work. VWoA has been NLA for a long time for them.


----------

